
An open letter to social media companies regarding algorithms and my son's birth - blahedo
https://twitter.com/gbrockell/status/1072589687489998848
======
nathan_long
I think the bigger lesson here is that making programs pretend to be human is
dangerous. The uncanny valley can feel abusive.

